# No me carga lo que he hecho

## Standby

He puesto hostname para el usuario root para entrar a mi consola y me aparezca el nombre que quiero, pero al apagar la pc y volver entrar parece nonen nuevamente y ademas de eso la configuracion del teclado no me funciona solo pone el teclado como US

----------

## Stolz

Para cambiar el hostname edita /etc/conf.d/hostname

 *Quote:*   

> hostname="localhost"

 

Para cambiar el mapa de teclado edita /etc/conf.d/keymaps

 *Quote:*   

> keymap="es"

 

----------

